# Best mini?



## gtrees (Jul 1, 2013)

What's the best mini skid steer for our industry? Gonna buy one at the end of summer.


----------



## treeman75 (Jul 2, 2013)

Vermeer


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 2, 2013)

Do a search on the subject, this has been discussed in great detail, I even started a thread on it a long time ago.


----------



## flushcut (Jul 2, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Do a search on the subject, this has been discussed in great detail, I even started a thread on it a long time ago.



Agreed, many threads on this subject.


----------



## gtrees (Jul 2, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Do a search on the subject, this has been discussed in great detail, I even started a thread on it a long time ago.



So whats your answer then know it all? And thanks for your imput


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 2, 2013)

Bobcat with tracks.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jul 2, 2013)

gtrees said:


> What's the best mini skid steer for our industry? Gonna buy one at the end of summer.



Ditch Witch is the top mini. The sk650 with the diesel motor is the Cadillac. DW just came out with a new lineup and they can lift even more now. Lots of other brands out there, with there own pluses and minuses. Morbark just bought Boxer and I believe bandit is gonna come out with their own mini soon. 

Other options are an articulated loader (gehl,avant, Ditch Witch Zahn) or small tractor with FEL.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jul 2, 2013)

ShaneLogs said:


> Bobcat with tracks.



They are a good machine, but don't lift as much as other mini's can. Lift capacity is huge for tree work


----------



## treeman75 (Jul 2, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> They are a good machine, but don't lift as much as other mini's can. Lift capacity is huge for tree work



They dont lift as high either.


----------



## millbilly (Jul 2, 2013)

gtrees said:


> So whats your answer then know it all? And thanks for your imput



WOW guess he told you two!opcorn:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 2, 2013)

We have a couple Toro Dingo TX 525 Wide Track with a 25HP Kubota its pretty nice.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 3, 2013)

gtrees said:


> So whats your answer then know it all? And thanks for your imput



Don't be a ####. Just about every company has a mini now so there are about a million reviews on them. I don't wanna get one now just to be cool so I'm not like everyone else. 

But if I were buying one it would probably be a Used DW. Just because the new ones cost as much as full sized skid steers and can't see 20+k for something like that.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jul 3, 2013)

gtrees said:


> So whats your answer then know it all? And thanks for your imput



Sgreanbeans can fight his own fights but he's also about the nicest guy here. He's right, it's been beaten to death, kid-o. Get what you can afford.


----------



## gtrees (Jul 3, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Don't be a ####. Just about every company has a mini now so there are about a million reviews on them. I don't wanna get one now just to be cool so I'm not like everyone else.
> 
> But if I were buying one it would probably be a Used DW. Just because the new ones cost as much as full sized skid steers and can't see 20+k for something like that.



Don't be a .... Huh? What's 20k mr art knuckle boom? Every other tree service. Do you own a bucket truck. You follower. I stood behind you at the Paul Bunyan show last year as you demo'd bb w grapple. At least I think it was you. Wearing your sweatshirt. You truly know everything about anything. But at least you answered my question d bag ! Yeah. That's right I said it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jul 3, 2013)

Gtree are you aa?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, now that I have made him aware of things, lets move on :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 3, 2013)

gtrees said:


> So whats your answer then know it all? And thanks for your imput


Not sure what IMPUT is, peasse explian.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 3, 2013)

Mini's are best in the form of a skirt. We like our swinger 1K.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 3, 2013)

I did some research o it a while back and it came down to either a vermeer or a boxer, either with the diesel engine. The boxer has a very high lift capacity (or it did at the time, maybe the others have caught up) and from input in here, the vermeer had the best ergonomics as far as standing on the platform and ease of use of the control lever. I never bought one. Couldn't see the need where I am.


----------



## squad143 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've just upgraded from a Thomas 25g to a Vermeer s600tx.

To say I'm ecstatic would be an understatement.

Man I love that machine.


----------



## rtsims (Jul 6, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Gtree are you aa?



Thats funny, i was thinking the same thing. Its amazing at how many yay-hoos ask a question, get an honest answer that they dont like, then act like there a hormonal teenage girl.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 6, 2013)

AA is a possibility but i was thinking FTA(for the action)


----------



## Jakopoly (Jul 7, 2013)

boxer


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 7, 2013)

gtrees said:


> Don't be a .... Huh? What's 20k mr art knuckle boom? Every other tree service. Do you own a bucket truck. You follower. I stood behind you at the Paul Bunyan show last year as you demo'd bb w grapple. At least I think it was you. Wearing your sweatshirt. You truly know everything about anything. But at least you answered my question d bag ! Yeah. That's right I said it.



Who is mr art? And what us wrong with asking you to treat others with respect? I own 7 trucks two of which are buckets. I and many others from my company where at the Paul Bunyan show.

We will be at the Paul Bunyan show again if you look our logo is usually in the BB booth so that's were me or my guys usually are. Stop by and say hi I look forward to you calling me a d bag.

I guess I expect to much out of people if you read the post it was advice not to do what you already when you get a ####ty response out of people sinking to that level will get you no where.

But you will figure that out sooner or later everyone that lights up enough bridges does.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 8, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> AA is a possibility but i was thinking FTA(for the action)



We were playing with Tomkos brush bandit with a grapple AA wasn't there as far as I know. But I guess I have something to look forward to this year tell one of Tomkos guys you think I'm a dbag.


----------



## Seemlessstate (Jul 8, 2013)

I like our Ditch Witch SK750. 

easy to use, has enough lift capacity for anything around Kansas, and it will lift high enough to get over the doors of a chip truck without opening the back door. which is handy, and something that a Bobcat will not do. 

Ive used 2 different bobcats, a RamRod, and the Ditch Witch, and the DW seems to be the best.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 9, 2013)

I took these this morning of some wood that we loaded with my small mini , my point is any mini that. You buy will make work alot easier , I would say these pieces were somewhere in the 25" range x4ft and weighed about 600/700 lbs I can put them into the bucket , today I ran that machine over a septic field without so much of a rut , granted the grass was wet but they more then serve there purpose and I payed 10k for mine as a new leftover about 5 years ago


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 9, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I took these this morning of some wood that we loaded with my small mini , my point is any mini that. You buy will make work alot easier , I would say these pieces were somewhere in the 25" range x4ft and weighed about 600/700 lbs I can put them into the bucket , today I ran that machine over a septic field without so much of a rut , granted the grass was wet but they more then serve there purpose and I payed 10k for mine as a new leftover about 5 years ago



??I think I see a rut??


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 9, 2013)

Toddppm said:


> ??I think I see a rut??



Nahhhhhhh! Last nite it poured rain and that was some clover #### that got torn up , but in front of the elm where the field is you won't see any ruts LOL , nuffin a little grass seed can't fix !


----------



## capetrees (Jul 9, 2013)

And thats the other reason I never bought one, the cleanup/ fixup after. Ruts and turns breaking up the landscape. Just more time fixing things.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jul 9, 2013)

capetrees said:


> And thats the other reason I never bought one, the cleanup/ fixup after. Ruts and turns breaking up the landscape. Just more time fixing things.



Your missing the point , I was able to bail all that wood over a septic bed and load it , a small area of a few turn marks in the part of the yard where the guy runs tractors four wheelers and all his #### means little , the other option is a ball cart to a larger loader or grapple , completely useless IMO, if the guy gave a #### about the grass I woulda been more careful , but when he tells me do what ya gotta do , then that's what we do .


----------



## deevo (Jul 31, 2013)

squad143 said:


> I've just upgraded from a Thomas 25g to a Vermeer s600tx.
> 
> To say I'm ecstatic would be an understatement.
> 
> Man I love that machine.



Yep bought mine brand new last week Vermeer 2013 S650TX, demo'd a few other makes (besides a Ditchwitch) no dealers around close to me and have used it a lot over the last week.....man what a game changer. I am very glad I bought this machine and so will my back in 20-30 years! Getting some alturna or similiar mats this week also. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Aug 11, 2013)

we have the bigger vermeer other than it not fitting through a 36 inch gate its amazing


----------



## flushcut (Aug 12, 2013)

TreEmergencyB said:


> we have the bigger vermeer other than it not fitting through a 36 inch gate its amazing



Yep my 800tx is a beast.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is a 20' by 16" ash log at the tipping point of my 800tx if I was not on the back it would have gone over.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 12, 2013)

I just got a reported post for one of the posts from back in July. I'm not gonna hand out any warnings, but as a reminder, you guys can argue with each other as much as you want, as long as you don't make it personal.

Keep it professional, please.


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 12, 2013)

We really screwed up when we bought sk650s. Really wish we had gone with a couple of these
http://www.steinerturf.com/attachments.asp?c=4


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 12, 2013)

MarquisTree said:


> We really screwed up when we bought sk650s. Really wish we had gone with a couple of these
> http://www.steinerturf.com/attachments.asp?c=4


I saw one work at a church , had a snowblower on it . Wasn't half bad little cab and all , looked however like it was built with doubled up tin foil .


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 12, 2013)

Its a nasty little mower ,Saw one at a TruckDay we go to
It had a Brush cutter on it looked like a good setup
I Do miss Seeing Asinine Aerialist Posting videos of him revolutionizing the tree industry with his lawnmower and shirtless Billy Bob


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 12, 2013)

Apparently that cut he got up the tree really gave him a good scare . I miss him too !


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 12, 2013)

They should let him and the dan back. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hell yes !?! On both , I wonder ?


----------



## flushcut (Nov 12, 2013)

Dan yes AA absolutely not!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 12, 2013)

Why ?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Nov 12, 2013)

He was always good for a laugh.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## flushcut (Nov 12, 2013)

Ben is good people and a treemans man, Doug is a like watching somebody play Russian Roulet(sp) sitting on a time bomb.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well he did get hurt ... But I would say that he's welcome here we are supposed to try to help . If he chooses to listen that's his choice . I wouldn't mind a few more of his vids . I really enjoyed the theatrics .


----------



## MarquisTree (Nov 12, 2013)

Tree man dan is gone?


----------



## squad143 (Nov 12, 2013)

MarquisTree said:


> Tree man dan is gone?


Ya, that's news to me.
Mind you, I've been too busy to spend much time on the computer. That, and with the issues with this site I've took a bit of a break from here. 

Glad they seem to have fixed the problems.


----------

